# this is the best one for my money



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

this truck is probably the best thing I ever bought
in my life.... it had made everything easy, carry 5 heaters
in the truck and am probably saving a good 2 hours a day not
having to go back and forth to supply houses
I could not go back to a van if my life depended on it...

12 foot box with a chevy vortec 6.0 motor
and I am pretty sure that the tommy gate on the back has saved 
me from getting my groin re-hung. and that is a good thing.:laughing::blink::blink:












I am thinking about getting this one for my brother in law....
does anyone know anything about izuzu gas box trucks
it has a 5.7 gas motor .....??


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

This is what I want when I get enough quarters saved up. I like the bins being accessible without climbing in and out for everything.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Epox said:


> This is what I want when I get enough quarters saved up. I like the bins being accessible without climbing in and out for everything.


 
those bins are nice untill the first time you got to 
stand out in a blinding rainstorm looking for a cone washer:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

deja vu haha


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> those bins are nice untill the first time you got to
> stand out in a blinding rainstorm looking for a cone washer:laughing::laughing:


Or the first time you go outside and find them all open with part of your money thrown out on the ground and the other part missing.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*yes , I remember that too*



plbgbiz said:


> Or the first time you go outside and find them all open with part of your money thrown out on the ground and the other part missing.


 
I totally forgot about that experience... we used to have a utility bed that got broken into all the time....

I finally had to weld a peice of flat wroght iron steel at both ends of the bed with a hole in it.. then we ran a 
peice of galvanized pipe through the holes and put a lock on the end so the bins could not be opened without removeing the pipe......... 

 it got kinda crazy thinking up ways to keep them from crow-barring those bins open :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is my favorite truck!

It's the one I don't use for work


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> I totally forgot about that experience... we used to have a utility bed that got broken into all the time....
> 
> I finally had to weld a peice of flat wroght iron steel at both ends of the bed with a hole in it.. then we ran a
> peice of galvanized pipe through the holes and put a lock on the end so the bins could not be opened without removeing the pipe.........
> ...


I shudder at the thought of my utility truck getting broke into which wouldn't be all that hard other than noisy and the dogs would tattle on them. The most problem I've had is the truck gets egged from time to time which is frustrating but livable compared to breakins or flattened tires. I park on the street btw. Yup I worry about it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Epox said:


> I shudder at the thought of my utility truck getting broke into which wouldn't be all that hard other than noisy and the dogs would tattle on them. The most problem I've had is the truck gets egged from time to time which is frustrating but livable compared to breakins or flattened tires. I park on the street btw. Yup I worry about it.


once they damage the doors, they are never the same again.
 they never close all the way and seal up good.. .. 
and they keep comming back for another bite at the apple...

I have no desire to exchange gun fire 
with someone over an old sewer machine or
beat up sawzall... and I would probably get into
more trouble over it than the crooks would get into



the galvanized pipe thing we devised worked pretty good and 
all you had to do was to unlock it 
and take it off in the morning...



we had to use rustoleum on the welds to keep them from 
streaking down the paint job but it certainly ended that 
little crime spree...:laughing:


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> I am thinking about getting this one for my brother in law....
> does anyone know anything about izuzu gas box trucks
> it has a 5.7 gas motor .....??


GMC Savannah 3500 box truck is my favorite work horse.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i drive an isuzu they good truck mines at 280,000 no major repairs only breaks and a/c other than that a good work truck as for the side door they suck sometimes they dont close right and you driving down the street and pop opens the door thier goes my saw saw my hand tools and everything then i turn around to get my shiot well its gone i hate those dam doors all i put in their now is plumbing supplies


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I am jealous it looks like I could stand up in those box trucks! I like my KUV over a normal van but I want one i can stand up in!


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

revenge said:


> i drive an isuzu they good truck mines at 280,000 no major repairs only breaks and a/c other than that a good work truck as for the side door they suck sometimes they dont close right and you driving down the street and pop opens the door thier goes my saw saw my hand tools and everything then i turn around to get my shiot well its gone i hate those dam doors all i put in their now is plumbing supplies


:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

deerslayer said:


> I am jealous it looks like I could stand up in those box trucks! I like my KUV over a normal van but I want one i can stand up in!


I have a KUV, I would like to have a box truck, but out in the sticks I could get in a bind. A lot of our roads are pig trails.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Master Mark kinda curious what mileage you get outta your rig with the 6.0?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

love2surf927 said:


> :laughing:


 i call the saw saws but hey what you expect with my spelling and grammer:thumbup:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*not too good..not to ad*

:yes:


deerslayer said:


> Master Mark kinda curious what mileage you get outta your rig with the 6.0?


 
its all works out to 10mpg... that is it... 

but my e350 ford maxi van only gave me 13mpg

the truck holds 4 times what the maxi van could carry so 
its all a wash to me...

every week or two usually it pays for itself when I have a
day-killer type of situatioin with a defective water heater
or wrong water heater with me..... 

 on average I probably save 
about 150--200 miles of driveng back and forth to the shop or supply house
per week... so the saveings is in mileage and the time spent paying yourself and
a helper for the down time driveing back and forth. we are usually done with the day
about an hour earlier... so their is rarely overtime to pay anyone...

From what I have heard.. the 6.0 is the workhourse 
the 5.7 is ok to fair but the 4.8 is basically made for a bread truck and you would probably throw a rod


I would like to know what the 4.8 gets for mileage.. I doubt it is more than 13mpg with half the power :yes: 


..
.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

My KUV has the 6.0 liter and barely gets 13 MPG so 10 in a bigger truck is pretty good!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> this truck is probably the best thing I ever bought
> in my life.... it had made everything easy, carry 5 heaters
> in the truck and am probably saving a good 2 hours a day not
> having to go back and forth to supply houses
> ...


 Turbo diesel I think!


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

The '03 3500 with 10'X6' all steel service body has the 6.0.
Gets 10mpg.Fully loaded with 2 24" pack-rats out one of the passenger side doors.Probably get better if I kept my foot out of it
Thing pulls strong at 99,000 miles.
Ramps up slow and steady on a quarter throttle,but keeps on pulling up through freeway speeds.Kindof like a heavy flywheel syndrome on a jaguar.
If you jump on it off the line it will move pretty quick for it's size.Good gearing.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

2001 Stepvan. 5.7 chevy engine. 11 mpg.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*gas mileage for a FORD V-10*

got the option to buy a 2001 ford V-10 with 98,000
miles on it for dirt cheap. like 5k.......its got a tommy gate and 
a 12 foot box....the pricelooks too good .......


So I am wondering if the price is so low possibly because
 its a hard truck to get rid of because of the gas mileage issues.???

the gas mileage with that motor scares me 

does anyone have any past experience with a V-10 ?



any opinion?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

mitsubishi fuso !


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

pilot light said:


> mitsubishi fuso !


 
so is this your truck, or just your wet dream??

what kind of mileage do you get with it??


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

At 5k even if it gets 6 mpg you could prolly get your money back in short order!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> so is this your truck, or just your wet dream??
> 
> what kind of mileage do you get with it??


 Wet dream master mark! never stop living the dream!It is awesome!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

deerslayer said:


> At 5k even if it gets 6 mpg you could prolly get your money back in short order!


 
any service truck gets your money back pretty quick
no matter what you pay for it.....5k is nothing 

I am thinking of the long haul and at what point does it
become a drain on the gas budget....and at what point you 
actually sink another 5 k in gas into the beast...
versus buying a more economical vehicle.


perhaps its more of a psyschological issue with me
and the mpg...


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> any service truck gets your money back pretty quick
> no matter what you pay for it.....5k is nothing
> 
> I am thinking of the long haul and at what point does it
> ...


Understood, I actually meant buy it throw 5k lbs of scrap in it and drive it through a tankful and see what it does! If it is good keep it if not give it da boot and you shouldn't lose any money on it.
I had a friend with a pickup with the v 10 in it and he swore it got 12 loaded or empty? He also soldit pretty quick so not sure what I believe?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> Understood, I actually meant buy it throw 5k lbs of scrap in it and drive it through a tankful and see what it does! If it is good keep it if not give it da boot and you shouldn't lose any money on it.
> I had a friend with a pickup with the v 10 in it and he swore it got 12 loaded or empty? He also soldit pretty quick so not sure what I believe?


 I heard Ford had problem with those vitrion engine with spark plugs popping out of head.. weak thread, when that happened, new head every time.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> got the option to buy a 2001 ford V-10 with 98,000
> miles on it for dirt cheap. like 5k.......its got a tommy gate and
> a 12 foot box....the pricelooks too good .......
> 
> ...


I have 2003 f-250 with triton v-10, I use it to pull my 5th wheel RV . I posted a pic in this thread. I'd be Lucky to get 11 mpg highway not towing and maybe 8 - 9 mpg towing highway. My fiver weighs around 12,500 lbs. 

Great running engine, lots of power.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*looks like its mine*

OOPS.... 
I am the only one to bid on this 2001 v-10 
so I guess its mine...cant get the folks to call me 
back about the deal.. so I dont know what is going on
maybe they are out of town


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2001...H-LIFT-GATE-L-K-/160848160022?forcev4exp=true


----------

